# Sucessfully write iso to USB as described on page 17 of the handbook but install error can't find kernel or OS



## 7end (Jan 9, 2020)

Successfully write iso to USB using dd as described on page 17 of the handbook but install error can't find kernel or OS.  Have tried three different iso images and even the different Linux iso images.  It's got to be something simple.  More than a year ago i created some older Linux distros on USB that boot and install fine.  Also successfully burned image to DVD and after DVD boot, could not find os.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 10, 2020)

I think people here need more details to answer you.

What is the exact command line you used with dd? Normaly, it's a an img file you should flush on your stick not an iso.

What is/are the exact error message(s) when you try to boot on your stick?

Can you describe the hardware of the PC on which you want to install FreeBSD?


----------

